# When will you quit ?



## kingrollo (14 Nov 2017)

I thought I would give up cycling at 40 - then 50 ....Im still pedalling at 54 years of age ! - probably enjoying it more than ever....

So when do you plan to call it a day ?


----------



## byegad (14 Nov 2017)

When I physically can't ride the trikes. I'm 66 and have had a bad year health-wise, but am slowly getting back out on the trike! I plan to ride until I can't. As simple as that.


----------



## Markymark (14 Nov 2017)

byegad said:


> When I physically can't ride the trikes. I'm 66 and have had a bad year health-wise, but am slowly getting back out on the trike! I plan to ride until I can't. As simple as that.


When my average speed drops below 25mph.


----------



## PK99 (14 Nov 2017)

I started in my late 40s


----------



## QFour (14 Nov 2017)

First recumbent at 66 so a few years left yet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2017)

I don't plan to quit, but I desperately need to find a way to up my monthly mileage before it appears that I have quit by default.


----------



## iateyoubutler (14 Nov 2017)

When I get carried out the front door in a box..............


----------



## arch684 (14 Nov 2017)

Markymark said:


> When my average speed drops below 25mph.


I'm giving up when my average speed gets to 25,could be awhile


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2017)

It never occurred to me that wanting to quit was an option.


----------



## petek (14 Nov 2017)

I'm 65 and been on a bike since I needed stabilisers.
When the day comes, as come it will; that I can't cock my leg over the crossbar.
Then I'll buy a step-through.


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Nov 2017)

I plan to buy more expensive bikes each year in an attempt to counteract my physical deterioration as I get older. By my calculations I should be minted by the time i'm 70 and I will finally be able to afford a Pinarello by then.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

If I had a pound for every cyclist I have known who say they will never quit and have, then I would be as rich as Markymark


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> I plan to buy more expensive bikes each year in an attempt to counteract my physical deterioration as I get older. By my calculations I should be minted by the time i'm 70 and I will finally be able to afford a Pinarello by then.



Are you only 12 now?


----------



## jefmcg (14 Nov 2017)

Like Jeanne Calment, on my one hundredth birthday


----------



## spen666 (14 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> If I had a pound ....



Then I would be richer than I am now


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2017)

Well rather than quitting my first plan is the electric bike.... and then I will explore other possibilities after that such as a trike (not an upright one), if balance is an issue. But I'm hoping that it is quite some way off and that by continuing to cycle I will help to keep myself more mobile.


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Are you only 12 now?


in terms of maturity, yes


----------



## Sharky (14 Nov 2017)

The young Sharky on my avatar was taken 50 years ago in my first season when I was 17. Managed about a dozen 10mile TT's this year and there have only been a few years in between when I didn't make the start line. Never very fast, but I hope to do a few more years yet before I hang up my wheels or buy a trike.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> When I get carried out the front door in a box..............


Will you still be on the bike?


----------



## Sixmile (14 Nov 2017)

When I'm able to afford a car. That's the only reason people cycle, right?


----------



## LarryDuff (14 Nov 2017)

I only started when I was 50. Still got a few more years left


----------



## DCLane (14 Nov 2017)

Never. When they bury me. Or when I decide to do something different; i.e. I've lost interest.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> I thought I would give up cycling at 40 - then 50 ....Im still pedalling at 54 years of age ! - probably enjoying it more than ever....
> 
> So when do you plan to call it a day ?


I thought i'd give up smoking at 30, then 40... now i'm looking at 50. 

Giving up cycling has never really crossed my mind.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2017)

Is quiting an option?


----------



## derrick (14 Nov 2017)

When i can't keep up with @Markymark  Am only 65 so have a few years to go yet.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> When I get carried out the front door in a box..............





Illaveago said:


> Will you still be on the bike?


----------



## jefmcg (14 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Will you still be on the bike?


----------



## snorri (14 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> So when do you plan to call it a day ?


I have never considered drawing up a list of final dates for any of my hobbies, interests or lifestyle choices. 
Inevitably the day will come and I'll adjust .


----------



## Jason (14 Nov 2017)

mileage varies from year to year. If anything I expect my mileage to increase as i enter neo-retirement age and beyond. 
A trike that can carry golf clubs may well be on the cards after 65, so we can go down to one car


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2017)

I'm 65 and still pedalling, I'm slower than I used to be, but I'm still enjoying my cycling. I have no plans to stop, but if I stop enjoying it or become to infirm to pedal then I might then stop.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2017)

Sixmile said:


> When I'm able to afford a car. That's the only reason people cycle, right?



I went back to driving in 2012 and continued cycling.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2017)

70 and still going, although, not as far or as fast. I see no need to "plan" an end date, but, I suppose, a time will come.......


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> When I get carried out the front door in a box..............





Can I have your bikes.


----------



## wisdom (14 Nov 2017)

Realistically when I can't ride anymore.
I am 57 and commute to work daily whatever the weather and ride for pleasure as well.i do get aching legs a little more often nowadays but still enjoy every minute on the bike.My body will tell me when I have to stop.


----------



## palinurus (14 Nov 2017)

When I get made redundant and I no longer need to ride to work.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> I thought I would give up cycling at 40 - then 50 ....Im still pedalling at 54 years of age ! - probably enjoying it more than ever....
> 
> So when do you plan to call it a day ?



When I'm dead in the cold, cold ground.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> When I get carried out the front door in a box..............



Careful you do not get drunk then and need carrying home...


----------



## booze and cake (14 Nov 2017)

I think I'd deteriorate physically and mentally if I stopped cycling, so have no plans to stop ever.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Nov 2017)

I'm 59 and just getting ready for TCR next year. My trainer is my father in law who is 84 and is a bit faster than me 

Some of this is not quite true. But I'm not saying which bit.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I don't plan to quit, but I desperately need to find a way to up my monthly mileage before it appears that I have quit by default.


I hope to move down your way-ish. Riding away from me should get your miles up.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5040498, member: 9609"]think my mother is still doing the best part of 2000 a year and she's 80 - mind you its only 2 or 3 miles 2 or 3 times a day, and its no very quick. Although I think shhe managed a 120 in a week hen she was in Germany earlier in the year.
I will be more than happy if i can maage the same in another 27 years time[/QUOTE]

Have you got your maths correct?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2017)

Some of you children are quite pathetic. There are ones about 30 years younger than me talking about being too old. I have adapted but I will only give up when I fall off into a wooden box. I still do 30 or so miles with no problem but lack of time to get further. My projected camping trip to Barra is still on for next year as the weather and an unexpected health problem plus a death in the family stopped it this year.


----------



## stewie griffin (14 Nov 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I'm 59 and just getting ready for TCR next year. My trainer is my father in law who is 84 and is a bit faster than me
> 
> Some of this is not quite true. But I'm not saying which bit.



The Touring Car Racing?

Never crosses my mind about stopping, I expect I won't have any say in it.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Nov 2017)

I remember my wife asked me what I would do when I was too old to drive any more.

" Use my bike all the time " .

Got rid of my car this year. Bit earlier than I thought , at 60, but I was using it less, and the bike more.
Financial decision , but it's turned out well.


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2017)

Does anyone know if St. Peter has installed an advanced stop line at the Pearly Gates?


----------



## jefmcg (14 Nov 2017)

Things that make me a little sad:


> Hubert rode a bicycle from the age of eight until his 90th birthday, when his wife Mavys, fearing for his health and safety, forced him to stop. His stamina and endurance in cycling earned Opperman the status of one of the greatest Australian sportsmen.
> [...]
> Opperman continued cycling until he was 90. He lived in a retirement village which, as the British journalist Alan Gayfer pointed out in 1993, had "No Cycling" signs.[43] Opperman died on an exercise bicycle [6 weeks before his 92 birthday].


(I think when you've been married more than 65 years, you should listen to what makes your spouse happy - but I wish he'd had those extra 2 years on the road)


----------



## buzzy-beans (14 Nov 2017)

I'm 68 and only really enjoy my cycling when I am pushing so hard that it starts to hurt, somewhat mad but that is how I have always played my physical sports that way and boy oh boy does it keep the heart pumping like a sledge hammer and the lungs carrying on being able to breath deep !! I have a target average speed at the back of my mind and that is always the bloody carrot dangling in front of me which keeps me pushing so hard.

Only today at the end of a 25 mile ride when my whole body was glowing, I got chatting to the plasterer who is doing our kitchen and it turns out that his Dad is a sprightly 82 and still going out on his road bike every single day, so I have a very long time to go before I give up.


----------



## HLaB (14 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> I thought I would give up cycling at 40 - then 50 ....Im still pedalling at 54 years of age ! - probably enjoying it more than ever....
> 
> So when do you plan to call it a day ?


My mate had his 61st on Sunday and set a KOM today; another mate can do a sub 20 mins 10miles tt and he's in his late 50s; another can do a sub 25mins 10 and he's nearly 75 and the list goes on and on. A bloke beat the 105 years old set an hour track record last month too. These folk are my inspiration and I hope never to have to stop cycling.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> I thought I would give up cycling at 40 - then 50 ....Im still pedalling at 54 years of age ! - probably enjoying it more than ever....
> 
> So when do you plan to call it a day ?



I have no plans to quit. At 63 I’m fitter, faster and a better climber than I’ve ever been. Retirement is great!! Obviously the improvements won’t go on forever but I keep trying. 

Tomorrow I’m going out with two friends, one is 65 the other 71. The 71 year old could smash us both if he chose to.

I’m thinking by my late 70s ebikes will be a much lighter weight than they are today.........


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2017)

When my heart stops beating.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Nov 2017)

stewie griffin said:


> The Touring Car Racing?
> 
> Never crosses my mind about stopping, I expect I won't have any say in it.


Transcontinental Race


----------



## Old Man (16 Nov 2017)

Im 61ish still not doing too bad.
Go out on club bike run on a Tuesday evening 30ish miles
Saturday 50 miles.
I think you will know when the time hss come to stop cycling.
Hoping for a few more years yet


----------



## Milzy (16 Nov 2017)

When I’m 50 so in 15 years that’s it, over.


----------



## Will Spin (16 Nov 2017)

I recently celebrated my 64th birthday. I go out with a local club at least once a week cycle on my own on the other days, I'm aiming for 6,000 miles this year. My parents 89 and 90 are still cycling, although only a few miles each week.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> When I’m 50 so in 15 years that’s it, over.


Got to ask.
Why?
(In certain noxious bits of this place such a simple honest question would be screamed down as a thread derail  )
But yes, am intrigued.


----------



## gaijintendo (16 Nov 2017)

This thread reminded me of this video.



I will get pedal assist when I am "over the hill".


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> This thread reminded me of this video.
> 
> 
> 
> I will get pedal assist when I am "over the hill".



You won't need pedal assist going downhill!


----------



## robjh (16 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> I thought I would give up cycling at 40 - then 50 ....Im still pedalling at 54 years of age ! - probably enjoying it more than ever....
> 
> So when do you plan to call it a day ?


I don't understand why anyone would plan ahead to give up cycling. I may one day find myself incapacitated for whatever reason, and would then stop cycling because I had to - but that's not a plan.

You obviously thought differently in the past. Why did _you_ think you would give it up one day?


----------



## Milzy (16 Nov 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Got to ask.
> Why?
> (In certain noxious bits of this place such a simple honest question would be screamed down as a thread derail  )
> But yes, am intrigued.


The traffic will be just too insane to cope with. I’d be open to MTB off road still possibly.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Nov 2017)

Your choice but a tad puzzled to be honest. I see cycling on the road getting gradually better vis a vis cars. We may have passed peak car in much of the developed world.


----------



## Milzy (16 Nov 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Your choice but a tad puzzled to be honest. I see cycling on the road getting gradually better vis a vis cars. We may have passed peak car in much of the developed world.


After 6 years I think the last year has been the worst for seeing idiotic driving. Lots of mobile phone driving now more than ever too.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Nov 2017)

I plan to KoM the climb up to heavens gates.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Nov 2017)

Not any time soon hopefully! Loved cycling from being young, you never know what's round the corner so I'm gonna keep riding till I can't


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2017)

400bhp said:


> I plan to KoM the climb up to heavens gates.


If you go down though?


----------



## kingrollo (17 Nov 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Your choice but a tad puzzled to be honest. I see cycling on the road getting gradually better vis a vis cars. *We may have passed peak car in much of the developed world*.



Really ? - is that a fact or just a personal observation ?

I think motoring is cheaper than its been for a while - a lot of families now have 3 or 4 cars. IMO car ownership / use will continue to grow.


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Really ? - is that a fact or just a personal observation ?
> 
> IMO car ownership / use will continue to grow.



And the road conditions will get forever worse with more and more pot holes and damaged sides to roads added to which the quality and level of consideration exhibited by drivers for cyclists will get progressively and relentlessly worse!!

Thank heavens that where I live a cyclists life is a good one as our rural roads are mainly in good condition and most of the time they are almost deserted.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Nov 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Really ? - is that a fact or just a personal observation ?
> 
> I think motoring is cheaper than its been for a while - a lot of families now have 3 or 4 cars. IMO car ownership / use will continue to grow.


Fair question. Don't have any handy figures to be honest. But i get the feeling that things are on the move, cars being more restricted in their movements etc. London congestion charge for instance. A think a lot of folk without kids to ferry around are maybe questioning their need for a car in urban areas.


----------



## Globalti (17 Nov 2017)

I'm 61 and getting stronger and faster with each year that passes, retiring soon to Scotland where I will have time to do more cycling, skiing, ski touring, walking, climbing, sea kayaking and coastal rowing. Can't wait.


----------



## buzzy-beans (17 Nov 2017)

Globalti said:


> I'm 61 and getting stronger and faster with each year that passes, retiring soon to Scotland where I will have time to do more cycling, skiing, ski touring, walking, climbing, sea kayaking and coastal rowing. Can't wait.



And don't forget squatting all the cleggs and midges !!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Nov 2017)

I will give up when there are no more lanes to explore, no more sunsets or sunrises to ride into, no more hills to climb, or rivers to explore. No more cafes to stop at. No more rain to moisturise my skin, no more wind to caress my face. No more wild life to encounter. No more contentment to be found in cycling.


----------



## FishFright (17 Nov 2017)

I intend to carry on riding until I'm not physically or mentally able to do it anymore.


----------



## Markymark (17 Nov 2017)

FishFright said:


> I intend to carry on riding until I'm not physically or mentally able to do it anymore.


About 11:20pm on a Friday night then?


----------



## iandg (17 Nov 2017)

When I die (or if I get ill to the point when I can't ride anymore) - My school friends told me I'd quit once I bought my first car. That was 40 years ago. When I got my first car I made sure that bike and wheels went in the boot and used it to travel further afield to race.


----------



## gaijintendo (17 Nov 2017)

I quit public transport because it drained me too much. Maybe I am a quitter. Perhaps there will be one too many punctures...

I hope it is never put to the test, but I might quit if I had a bad accident or scare, though many don't.

I currently have some kind of sprained wrist. If I had persistent pain like that, maybe I would have to call it a day.

I hope of I become a danger to others, I'll have the wherewithal to hang up my leg warmers.

But those are not inevitable, so I don't have a when.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Nov 2017)

A friend of mine (and @User ) carried on cycling into her very late 80s and possibly early 90s in urban Birmingham. Mainly used it for "visiting the old people".


----------



## Globalti (17 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5045214, member: 9609"]which part are you planning on ?[/QUOTE]

We are open to guidance and suggestions. We looked at Argyll, even met @Yellow Saddle there but Mrs Gti, who spent a lot of time diving in the Hebrides feels that Argyll is a bit "Scotland lite" and wants to go further north. I'm well aware that as we age we will need to be near a town and also that further north and west gets the heaviest rainfall so I'm thinking about Inverness at the moment, which is apparently the 5th happiest town in Britain and has a drier climate.


----------



## Apollonius (17 Nov 2017)

I ride with a rather "mature" group once a week, and what stops people, who usually make it into their mid-eighties before being forced to quit is not so much the lack of physical strength, but losing it mentally. Thinking back over the last few years we lost E to lung cancer at 80, but he had been a smoker. Even so, that is practically a cot-death for a cyclist. We lost G to Parkinson's. He coped well until about 82, but was so heavily dependent on his meds. He needed to take a big brown pill at 11.00 on the dot or anything could happen. Eventually he got more and more eccentric and mentally unpredictable and he had to stop. We lost R, an ex-professional who was well known in the early 50s, to dementia. Suddenly he was falling off his bike, turning up for runs on the wrong day, and couldn't find his way home after a ride. I think he was 85 but is still alive, just not riding. B looks as if he is going the same way. He seems to be losing his balance, and I had to pick him up the other day when he forgot to unclip. He also seems to be losing his ability to know where he is. He is mid-eighties too. T is still going fine, but is talking about getting an e-bike (this was while we were puffing up a decent hill - he was puffing less than me!). He is 85. His friend quit when he died, but he was 93. Only did about 10 miles or so towards the end, though. He liked to buy a new bike every year whether he needed it or not. Gave them away just before he died. 
Getting old is pretty horrible, to be honest. But the alternative is worse. Keep pedalling: keep breathing.


----------



## Globalti (17 Nov 2017)

Thanks for answering my question of how I might be forced to slow down. I'm still hoping for another 25 to 30 years of fitness though!


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2017)

Apollonius said:


> I ride with a rather "mature" group once a week, and what stops people, who usually make it into their mid-eighties before being forced to quit is not so much the lack of physical strength, but losing it mentally. Thinking back over the last few years we lost E to lung cancer at 80, but he had been a smoker. Even so, that is practically a cot-death for a cyclist. We lost G to Parkinson's. He coped well until about 82, but was so heavily dependent on his meds. He needed to take a big brown pill at 11.00 on the dot or anything could happen. Eventually he got more and more eccentric and mentally unpredictable and he had to stop. We lost R, an ex-professional who was well known in the early 50s, to dementia. Suddenly he was falling off his bike, turning up for runs on the wrong day, and couldn't find his way home after a ride. I think he was 85 but is still alive, just not riding. B looks as if he is going the same way. He seems to be losing his balance, and I had to pick him up the other day when he forgot to unclip. He also seems to be losing his ability to know where he is. He is mid-eighties too. T is still going fine, but is talking about getting an e-bike (this was while we were puffing up a decent hill - he was puffing less than me!). He is 85. His friend quit when he died, but he was 93. Only did about 10 miles or so towards the end, though. He liked to buy a new bike every year whether he needed it or not. Gave them away just before he died.
> Getting old is pretty horrible, to be honest. But the alternative is worse. Keep pedalling: keep breathing.



It appears to be common for riders to lose their confidence as they get older, I know several older riders who have problems with that, personally I'm in my mid 60's, so a comparative youngster, and I'm not as confident as i once was. Dementia brings everything to a halt, I'm a member of a pensioners club and one of the organizers is developing dementia and will soon have to quit, I lost a friend to dementia a few years ago and it's a horrible illness and one of the few things I dread getting as I get older.


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Nov 2017)

I only started cycling 5 or 6 years ago, I've never considered a time when I'll stop. I think I'll probably go the way of the electric bike if my physical strength fails me, or I can get one of the children to pedal me around on an adapted bike!


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2017)

Sandra6 said:


> I only started cycling 5 or 6 years ago, I've never considered a time when I'll stop. I think I'll probably go the way of the electric bike if my physical strength fails me, or *I can get one of the children to pedal me around on an adapted bike!*


Stoker on a tandem!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2017)

Although I've had a lot to get past this year, I think the procedures done will keep me cycling longer than most, and I'm hopeful I have quite a few years left in me in this regard. I have other hobbies to fall back on, but am hopeful as I dial back at work, I can up my cycling time as well. I think my father was still cycling in his early 60's, but I have a lot of people around me that have that number well beat. I live near a trail, have lots of access to safe routes, and more technology and medical care than in my fathers' time. I also do not have the coronary disease so common in my family. So I may have a good long time left to ride.


----------



## buzzy-beans (20 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> So I may have a good long time left to ride.



I bloody well hope so, keep yer pecker up and those legs of yours pumping.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2017)

I am sure hoping so. Plenty of role models for that around here, especially in our local cycling club.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Nov 2017)

I May change the type of cycling I do, but I won’t stop, until I’m dead and buried, even then I’ll probably have myself preserved in a tank of formaldehyde, and rigged up to some sort of motor, and a bike, and carry on.


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Nov 2017)

Never. 
An 87 year old in my local club has just cycled up Mt Teide.
I aim to follow his example.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2017)

I was planning on doing some fishing, using the bicycle to get there. I think I may want to get a couple of runs in when I have the Super Senior License for fishing. I think that's 1.50 US per year, as opposed to the 15.00 US I pay now. In seven years, I'll just pay 7.50 US, what I think I paid when I had my first adult license. Mostly, tourists pay for the lions' share of costs through the daily license.


----------



## jay clock (23 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 383111


impressive use of bungee cords


----------



## Banjo (23 Nov 2017)

Get my bus pass soon .Will be giving the Dahon folder a bit of a service and using it to start rides in different places.
I read about a guy who packed a rucksack and travelled all over Wales on his bus pass (no bike) .With carefull planning you can cover the whole of Wales for free.

The Irish ferries charge you for a bike but folded up in a bag maybe not.......

to many new places to see to think of stopping.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2017)

The Irish ferries do not check you booked your bike. So most times you do not get charged.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2017)

betty swollocks said:


> Never.
> An 87 year old in my local club has just cycled up Mt Teide.
> I aim to follow his example.


Will you be coming back down?


----------



## antnee (16 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> It appears to be common for riders to lose their confidence as they get older, I know several older riders who have problems with that, personally I'm in my mid 60's, so a comparative youngster, and I'm not as confident as i once was. Dementia brings everything to a halt, I'm a member of a pensioners club and one of the organisers is developing dementia and will soon have to quit, I lost a friend to dementia a few years ago and it's a horrible illness and one of the few things I dread getting as I get older.



I have kept a record of my stats more or less since I started cycling again and now after some broken bones find that the hills I climbed before are steeper or appear to be! and the distances are some what shorter as I wold think nothing of a 40 or 50 mile ride now its an effort or is it me thinking that because I'm 5 years older and in my 70's I can't do the distance but then perhaps its one of the joys of ageing Though as long as I can get on the bike I'm set on riding it to my last


----------



## Saluki (16 Feb 2019)

I wasn’t planning on quitting. I actually hadn’t given it a thought.
Technically, this year, I am 55 having been on the planet since 1964. Still pedalling away and happy doing so.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

We do not stop cycling when we grow too old, we grow too old because we stop cycling.


----------



## Thomson (16 Feb 2019)

Does it matter what age you are? All you can do is plan for tomorrow...


----------



## johnbot1 (16 Feb 2019)

Bought my first ebike last year (at 77yrs) I've cycled all my life and have kept my Carrera Mountain and Raleigh tourer in the garage , my knees are starting to wear out now but I can still manage 40-50mls at a steady 15mph (with spare battery) and enjoy browsing the country side, I'll carry on until I can't then sell up.


----------



## antnee (16 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> We do not stop cycling when we grow too old, we grow too old because we stop cycling.



I think your probably about right on this one Yukon Boy


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2019)

The way things are going roundabout next week......I'm hoping that the warmer weather will change all that....


----------



## 12boy (16 Feb 2019)

I have read many of us have a biological clock that goes off in the late 80s, if not before, and regardless of exercise, careful diet, not smoking etc lots of people decline fairly rapidly after that. Even were that true, the quality of life until that point will be a lot better with daily doses of bike medicine. In my opinion, there are only 4 critical things required to enjoy retirement....enough money to not worry about it all the time, people you love, your health and something you are interested in. Bicycling hits the last two for me. Dogs are good too.


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Feb 2019)

I started late 40's cycling, will continue under my own steam until i cant do the climbs and then I'll move onto electric assist


----------



## MrBeanz (16 Feb 2019)

Been on a bike since 1967 at 3 years old. More into a sport at 28. Now 56 and still riding. After 26 years and getting the wife involved the last 24 years, I don't see any plans to stop anytime soon. Single roadies, and tandem.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Feb 2019)

My father in law is 84 and still rides his road bike regularly.

I am 60 and took up ultra distance riding with Tuscany Road last year. Transcontinental Race this year.

When will I stop? When I cant do it or stop enjoying it. Age really is just a number. It shouldnt stop you from doing anything.

I go winter bathing here in Denmark. Yes we break the ice to go swimming. Out of about 20 I am probably the youngest. In Denmark when you retire is when you really take up sport full time.


----------



## Grievesy (17 Feb 2019)

When I retire I'll quit commuting,
When I can't get my leg over the bike I'll quit cycling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2019)

I'll just adapt as I go.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2019)

Went on my first big run on my trike aged 3 to go visit an aunt 10 miles away. The police brought me home after about the first mile. Now while I still use several road bikes including a Brompton I have just got a tadpole trike. This is looking to the future (if I have any ) in case I cannot use the road bikes any more. I qualified this as now aged 83 (which I rarely admit to ) various bits of my internals are starting to give trouble so who knows what any possible future holds. I intend to keep cycling as long as possible tho’.


----------



## Lappi (18 Feb 2019)

Rode everywhere as a kid, no other choice living out in the sticks, used to do a 20 mile round trip 3 or 4 times a week to see the then girlfriend (mid teens) Did my first Great Yorkshire Bike Ride in 1985 done every year since. Forgot about the bike for a good 20 years, apart from the "Great Yorkshire" Bought a replacement for my old Dawes Acoma in May 17 (Cube Agree) was amazed at the improvement. Decided to do LEJOG in 2018 last two weeks of September have done 4,000 + miles this last 12 months and loved every bit of it. Had my 60th birthday last November entered 3 rides so far for this year, all 100 milers loving it more than ever, as many have said previously will keep going as long as possible.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Feb 2019)

Liked, but no mudguards in damp scotland?

Got to ask what the police line don't cross tape was about.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

Lappi said:


> Rode everywhere as a kid, no other choice living out in the sticks, used to do a 20 mile round trip 3 or 4 times a week to see the then girlfriend (mid teens) Did my first Great Yorkshire Bike Ride in 1985 done every year since. Forgot about the bike for a good 20 years, apart from the "Great Yorkshire" Bought a replacement for my old Dawes Acoma in May 17 (Cube Agree) was amazed at the improvement. Decided to do LEJOG in 2018 last two weeks of September have done 4,000 + miles this last 12 months and loved every bit of it. Had my 60th birthday last November entered 3 rides so far for this year, all 100 milers loving it more than ever, as many have said previously will keep going as long as possible.
> View attachment 453224
> View attachment 453225
> View attachment 453227
> View attachment 453228



Travelling light for lejog. I would feel naked without at least my rack pack.


----------



## Venod (18 Feb 2019)

Still riding at 66, 7000+ miles a year for the past 3 years, but I have just stopped using Stava for the 2nd time, so I might be mellowing, the last time I packed it in I gave away 40 KOMs, 24 this time.
I am very frustrated at the moment the wife has passed onto me the worst cough I have had in years, I ignored it to start with, but have packed in the bike and turbo untill it clears.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

I will quit when I'm a head.


----------



## Lappi (18 Feb 2019)

Had a guy doing support for us , so yes travelled light made life a lot easier for us. No idea what the tape was for guess there might have been an accident and not been cleared. Even mudguards wouldn't have kept us dry had some terrible weather, but still loved every bit


----------



## kenmiles (24 Feb 2019)

I am 77 and have been cycling all my life and do not intend to stop as long as I can still pedal away.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Feb 2019)

72 and still riding in North Yorkshire, 5,300 miles last year up hill and down dale. Long may it continue.


----------

